# Adrenaline Rush... as a good thing?



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

I've always been fascinated by people who seem to be "adrenaline junkies." I'm curious if such people would complain about SA, since it could essentially be a thrill-ride for them.

When doing exposure experiments, or less formally, when simply doing something that leads to anxiety, it seems common that people describe symptoms that involve a rush of adrenaline. I wonder if such an experience could be described in a positive way from someone who _likes_ getting a rush of energy from adrenaline.

For people addicted to bungee jumping, stunts, extreme sports, etc, I wonder if some of them get similar rushes from public speaking. If so, would these people love public speaking, seeing it like a sport, like something to "conquor"?

Anyway, it's just a thought I had this morning, which seems applicable to "Positive Thinking" regarding how adrenaline rushes are perceived.


----------



## blueandyellowguitar (Sep 21, 2007)

well theres one good type of adrenaline for me, its when Im at a concert and the band is just about to come onstage, its a GOOD nervous feeling.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Hmm, interesting thought.

I think some people do think of adrenaline rushes that way. haha i wish I was that way about public speaking!


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

I get really excited before running in a race. It's kind of the same sort of nervous energy that I experience in moments of anxiety, and it's really neat in this context.


----------



## LifeAct (Oct 12, 2007)

Several years ago I read the self-help book, Feel the Fear and Do It Anyway. It was a great read and did me a lot of good at the time, helping me to do things I would otherwise have been unable to do. As the title suggests, one of the premises of the book was that you can get into a state where the adrenaline rush feeling is your indicator to go forward, very much like what you're suggesting.


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

> Feel the Fear and Do It Anyway


I read this too and liked it!! I am an adrenaline junkie in that I love a good thrill. If you are in anxious mode, a thriling activity might make you come down on the side of fear. If you have a handle on your anxiety you'll probably come down on the side of "Weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee, that was fun!"


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

:lol yeah!


----------



## Nutnutnut (Jun 2, 2007)

It's not the same thing. If an adrenaline junkie had SA, then he would have genuine fear of the social situations. Sky diving is not the same, because you don't have a chronic phobia of it, so you can actually enjoy it.


----------



## Jocelyn (Aug 10, 2007)

The only thing that makes the adrenaline rush good or bad is our perception of it. If we could change our thinking from, "Oh no! Adrenaline rush! I'm scared!" to "Hell yea! Adrenaline rush! Woo Hoo!" it would be all good.


----------

